# Like HD Channel Option but......



## serevis (Oct 19, 2015)

First off, thanks for the addition of the notification of tuning to an HD version of a channel as I liked that feature on my local cable companies box. One tweak please. How about an option in the settings menu where it just auto tunes to that channel if detected when you pick it and don't have to hit the d button. This way it would please those that do and those that don't want that option.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

The other solution is just to not have the SD channels part of your channel list.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

GoodSpike said:


> The other solution is just to not have the SD channels part of your channel list.


That's good advice and I have mine set that way. But last week my mother was using my Mini and I noticed that one tuner was on channel 3. Nothing will stop that, and at 88 I'm not going to tell her to not use SD.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> That's good advice and I have mine set that way. But last week my mother was using my Mini and I noticed that one tuner was on channel 3. Nothing will stop that, and at 88 I'm not going to tell her to not use SD.


My dad is younger, and says HD isn't any better! What's odd is he has really good eyesight for someone over 80.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

GoodSpike said:


> The other solution is just to not have the SD channels part of your channel list.


Autotune to HD would help many of us who have HD channels mapped to 3 digit alternates. E.g., in my Cablevision NY market, it would be a lot easier (and more intuitive) to key in 2 and auto-tune to 702, to watch CBS in HD.

The TiVo remote is not backlit, and when I wake up in the morning in a dark room, it's tricky to turn on the TV, feel for the live button, and blind key in 7-0-2 to watch Charlie Rose. 

FWIW, the option to do this on live tv channels is on my Bolt Wish List: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535008


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sluciani said:


> Autotune to HD would help many of us who have HD channels mapped to 3 digit alternates. E.g., in my Cablevision NY market, it would be a lot easier (and more intuitive) to key in 2 and auto-tune to 702, to watch CBS in HD.
> 
> The TiVo remote is not backlit, and when I wake up in the morning in a dark room, it's tricky to turn on the TV, feel for the live button, and blind key in 7-0-2 to watch Charlie Rose.
> 
> FWIW, the option to do this on live tv channels is on my Bolt Wish List: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535008


Learn to love the guide. I never enter a channel number unless I'm testing something. But then my guide only has 19 favorites.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> Learn to love the guide. I never enter a channel number unless I'm testing something. But then my guide only has 19 favorites.


I was going to say something similar, but more to the effect that if I'm entering a channel number directly it means I forgot to set something to record. (Actually, I wouldn't do it even then--I would still go to the guide.)

Once I got my Tivo setup the numbers on the remote control became pretty useless.


----------

